# Friday Oct 12-The 3rd night



## Russ (Sep 12, 2006)

The night started off great. First group came through and I chased them out the door and there was a news camera following them and this girl ran out of her shoes and she was too scared to try and find them.

I chased these scared black kids out of the building and this fat guy fell down. I dropped down right next to him and finally I got back up looking over him while he was crying and he refused to get up for about 3 minutes.


Pretty good night right? Here comes a very angry drunk and he said something along the lines of "You scare worse than my grandma." I replied "Sounds like your grandma needs a rabies shot."

He got really pissed off and threatened to kick my ass for about 5 minutes cussing me out and threatening to beat my ass. Security came and took him away and he threatened to beat up a 14 year old teenager when he got security.


----------

